# The Walking Dead 2/22/15 S05E11



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Rick was not playing Will it Blend.

Realy? You won't eat the applesauce because of a traumatic childhood experience? I think it may be because Rick busted your jaw.

Why were there no people in the pictures?


http://imgur.com/93jJu


Is tonight Friday?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Solar panels are huge! 

What's Friday?
And you lost me on Will It Blend?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought the applesauce thing was weird. Why would you carry around a jar of applesauce?

Anyway, what's his name would have been talking funny the rest of the episode if he really got cold cocked in the jaw that hard. Yes, I know it's a tv show.
And why did Rick punch him? Just didn't seem like the thing to do at the time. 

Completely unrealistic driving through the zombie filled road.

I still really like TWD but it just seems like almost nothing has happened in the last couple of shows. I mean, they got close last night but I wish they could have made it in and met whoever runs the place. I doubt it's like woodbury/terminus but surely there's something that will go wrong. And Rick doesn't seem to like being 2nd in charge. 

And I didn't get the other guys (aarons...whatever) entrance. Just seemed to sloppily throw him in there with a broken ankle. No segment of them meeting the other crew, etc. Or did I miss a scene?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Well he said the applesauce was to show them they had apple trees

That and if they had been following for a while, saw a baby there, so good thing to bring!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Aaron did some stupidly suspicious things here, no doubt. However, Rick was unnecessarily harsh as well: you want to tie the guy up just do it, no need to knock him out first! He's unarmed and you have 15 people with guns standing around him. That was just being violent because he was scared and wanted to hit something, not because there was any reason for it. Not a good quality in a leader.

I actually didn't mind the last two episodes but this one felt slow to me. Probably it's just because I know the season is not that long and wasting an entire episode driving a few miles seems unnecessary. I get that this was a growth episode for Rick, like the previous two were growth episodes for others, but maybe having three in a row was too much. Hopefully _next_ episode we'll get some answers, of some kind...??

We're actually now beyond where I've read in the comics so I really have no idea what's happening anymore...


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Solar panels are huge!
> 
> What's Friday?
> And you lost me on Will It Blend?


Rick hidding the Glock
http://www.willitblend.com/

Aaron said Friday was dance night


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, the guy resisting eating a single spoonful of applesauce was ridiculous. All the while Judith is crying and potentially attracting walkers. 

I was confused with what happened when they were driving and ran into that herd of walkers. Glenn said he didn't stop because the RV was right behind them and he didn't want them to get rear ended. But then the RV wasn't right behind them. Shouldn't Glenn have known that by not seeing their headlights? And if the RV maybe stopped just before they got to the walker herd, why did Rick and Glen head off through the woods and end up on Route 16? Shouldn't they have retraced their path on Route 23?

Rick was really being a dick in this episode. Of all people, he should be thrilled at the prospect of finding a place where he can settle down and raise his kids, but he was resisting the idea the most. I know he'd already been burned a couple times, but every settlement can't be run by psychos.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Barmat said:


> Rick hidding the Glock


I forgot about that. Did he leave it hidden at that old house or bring it with them? Bringing it with them is, of course, a better idea but you'd think it would draw attention.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Well he said the applesauce was to show them they had apple trees
> 
> That and if they had been following for a while, saw a baby there, so good thing to bring!


If they were so far away from the camp as they seemed to be, I don't see how Aaron would have seen the baby and then acquired the apple sauce. It seems they have been out on the road for like three weeks trailing Rick's group. He must have had the applesauce all along.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Agreed with the RV scene...that whole thing just seemed forced.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Agreed with the RV scene...that whole thing just seemed forced.


Seems like an important scene was edited out for time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yeah, the guy resisting eating a single spoonful of applesauce was ridiculous.


I don't know, if somebody made me choose between eating applesauce and being shot in the head, I'd have to think about it.

Whoever decided applesauce is food should be punched in the jaw. By Rick. 4 or 5 times.



But yeah, Rick was being excessively dickish, although on the other hand, he was also willing to be convinced. If he had been just a little less dickish, his characterization would have been complicated instead of all over the map.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> If they were so far away from the camp as they seemed to be, I don't see how Aaron would have seen the baby and then acquired the apple sauce. *It seems they have been out on the road for like three weeks trailing Rick's group. He must have had the applesauce all along.*


As I said in last week's thread, it's now been three weeks since Beth died. The first 17 days after Beth died was used to travel the 500 miles north to Richmond to Noah's subdivision, and then after Tyrese died, they decided to head for D.C., so it's been less than a week since they left Noah's house. Unless Aaron and his group were trailing Rick's group way back before they reached Noah's house (highly unlikely), then Aaron and Eric have only been tracking Rick's group for a couple of days.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> And if the RV maybe stopped just before they got to the walker herd, why did Rick and Glen head off through the woods and end up on Route 16? Shouldn't they have retraced their path on Route 23?


 Well, the car went through a LOT of walkers before it finally stopped. I can easily see why they wouldn't want to go back that way. Plus, once the flare went off they immediately headed towards it, figuring that's where the RV would be headed as well.



markz said:


> If they were so far away from the camp as they seemed to be, I don't see how Aaron would have seen the baby and then acquired the apple sauce. It seems they have been out on the road for like three weeks trailing Rick's group. He must have had the applesauce all along.


 They had cars, and a cleared road. There's no reason they couldn't have gone back home a few times during the time they were trailing Rick.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> As I said in last week's thread, it's now been three weeks since Beth died. The first 17 days after Beth died was used to travel the 500 miles north to Richmond to Noah's subdivision, and then after Tyrese died, they decided to head for D.C., so it's been less than a week since they left Noah's house. Unless Aaron and his group were trailing Rick's group way back before they reached Noah's house (highly unlikely), then Aaron and Eric have only been tracking Rick's group for a couple of days.


They might have picked up Rick's group before they got to Richmond. That's only 100 miles from DC. If Alexandria is as well-organized as they seem it wouldn't be totally unbelievable if, after two years, they're patrolling more than 100 miles away looking for whatever might be incoming.

It's hard to believe they were patrolling out far enough to have been watching the group for 3 weeks, though: that's basically since Beth died, in Atlanta. Not buying that.

ETA: One other thing: I can see the Alexandria group checking main roads but in previous episodes our group specifically said they weren't using main roads. I wonder how Aaron picked them up if they were traveling back roads.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> As I said in last week's thread, it's now been three weeks since Beth died. The first 17 days after Beth died was used to travel the 500 miles north to Richmond to Noah's subdivision, and then after Tyrese died, they decided to head for D.C., so it's been less than a week since they left Noah's house. Unless Aaron and his group were trailing Rick's group way back before they reached Noah's house (highly unlikely), then Aaron and Eric have only been tracking Rick's group for a couple of days.


I don't know where I came up with 3 weeks. I thought someone said something last night to that effect in the episode. I must be delusional!


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

On the walking dead the actor playing Aaron was quoted as saying his character had been watching the group for 3 weeks.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I enjoyed it though Rick was way to dickish for my taste.

The actor playing Aaron seems so familiar but I cannot find anything I've seen him in. It's almost like he reminds me of a mix of a lot of other people, Kevin Spacey, Will from Glee, Tom Hanks maybe. Not sure what it is but he seems really familiar.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

2004raptor said:


> And Rick doesn't seem to like being 2nd in charge.


I think Rick is scared (still). He never really bought into Woodbury (he was proven right). He never bought into Terminus. Claimers were bad. Hospital ended poorly. All against his we should take the fight to them wishes. Once again, everyone wants to give this a try and he's fighting against his instincts. He was right every other time and put his family (the whole Grimes gang) in danger by listening to the group. He's finding himself in the same position this time desperately wanting to believe that not everybody can be bad, can they?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Barmat said:


> Rick hidding the Glock
> http://www.willitblend.com/
> 
> Aaron said Friday was dance night


Ohhh yeah, dance night, haha

Yeah forgot about the hidden Glock, did he put it in the car and it's hidden for emergency's?



markz said:


> If they were so far away from the camp as they seemed to be, I don't see how Aaron would have seen the baby and then acquired the apple sauce. It seems they have been out on the road for like three weeks trailing Rick's group. He must have had the applesauce all along.


I mean it could have been in the RV and he took it in his backpack when he was going to approach them.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> ....He was right every other time and put his family (the whole Grimes gang) in danger by listening to the group. He's finding himself in the same position this time desperately wanting to believe that not everybody can be bad, can they?


Well Carol DID say he was wrong, but he was right....


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think Rick is scared (still). He never really bought into Woodbury (he was proven right). He never bought into Terminus. Claimers were bad. Hospital ended poorly. All against his we should take the fight to them wishes. Once again, everyone wants to give this a try and he's fighting against his instincts. He was right every other time and put his family (the whole Grimes gang) in danger by listening to the group. He's finding himself in the same position this time desperately wanting to believe that not everybody can be bad, can they?


Except for the punch, the way Rick is behaving is quite reasonable and even clever. Aaron is throwing up all sorts of red flags. He says he wants to be trusted, but he resists eating a single spoonful of applesauce? His pictures show no people? He wants Rick to trust him about his intentions, but he will not trust Rick by telling him where the settlement is? (surely if the settlement is so well protected, it can withstand Rick's group)

So, given that Aaron may not be trustworthy, treating him rudely and scornfully could get him angry enough to show his true colors. And if it does not work, Rick is still being careful. He feels an obligation to protect his family, and to a lesser extent, the rest of the group. Being obnoxious to Aaron is a small price to pay.

Although, as usual, Rick could have played it smarter. It was strange how the second man was mentioned, and then ignored, and then appeared again. The smart thing to do, once they had the second man and saw how Aaron cared about him, would be for most of the group to stay with the second man and then send Aaron, Rick, and maybe two others along to the settlement. They could check it out and Aaron is not likely to hurt them as long as the rest of the group has his boyfriend.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Yeah forgot about the hidden Glock, did he put it in the car and it's hidden for emergency's?


I assumed he was hiding it to hedge his bets. Kind of like they hid some of their weapons before entering Terminus.

I want to believe the place is for real because we don't really need Woodbury Round 2


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The premise of looking for good people for the community makes sense to me.

It was fun watching Rick forced into backing down but he was being ridiculous. He insisted on going at night and taking the unknown route -- at night. Dumb.

As soon as Aaron mentioned the water, I thought the quickest truth test would be to have him drink some of it. The applesauce thing was a little silly. Just eat some so the baby can eat. 

All of them didn't need to check out the compound. A few optimists (Maggie, Glen, & Michonne) could go and return for the rest. The problem would be that they don't want to split up again. 

Aaron's reaction to his partner being hurt was sweet and I felt guilty for thinking, "so that is why he is so clean and fabulous during the ZA - he is gay!" A similar comment was made on the TD by someone claiming to be gay.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maui said:


> I assumed he was hiding it to hedge his bets. Kind of like they hid some of their weapons before entering Terminus.


Hiding a gun makes sense. What I didn't understand was where he hid it. Did he put it in the blender pitcher and then leave the pitcher in that garbage pile? Or did he then take the pitcher back to the car? Either way, it doesn't really make sense. If it's at that abandoned house outside the town, how is he going to get it if something goes wrong in the town? But if he takes it back to the car, does he really think that someone is going to search them and take away their weapons but not look inside a random pitcher that just happens to be in the car?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Barmat said:


> On the walking dead the actor playing Aaron was quoted as saying his character had been watching the group for 3 weeks.


I saw that factoid on Talking Dead, but it doesn't fit with what's been presented to us over the last couple of episodes. I trust the timeline Greg Nicotero told us on Talking Dead after episode S05E09 more than I trust what some actor brand new to the show says about something that happened off screen.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think Rick is scared (still). He never really bought into Woodbury (he was proven right). He never bought into Terminus. Claimers were bad. Hospital ended poorly. All against his we should take the fight to them wishes. Once again, everyone wants to give this a try and he's fighting against his instincts. He was right every other time and put his family (the whole Grimes gang) in danger by listening to the group. He's finding himself in the same position this time desperately wanting to believe that not everybody can be bad, can they?


I agree. I don't think that was out of character


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnB1000 said:


> I enjoyed it though Rick was way to dickish for my taste.
> 
> The actor playing Aaron seems so familiar but I cannot find anything I've seen him in. It's almost like he reminds me of a mix of a lot of other people, Kevin Spacey, Will from Glee, Tom Hanks maybe. Not sure what it is but he seems really familiar.


He sounds a lot like Kevin Spacey.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm struggling to think how the show can come up with something original. Meeting a seemingly nice guy who turns out bad seems like repetition. If the place turns out good then it becomes Farmhouse II.

Not sure where the show goes to keep things interesting.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm struggling to think how the show can come up with something original. Meeting a seemingly nice guy who turns out bad seems like repetition. If the place turns out good then it becomes Farmhouse II.
> 
> Not sure where the show goes to keep things interesting.


Well there are literally only so many options of what can happen as you are saying

-The are evil, fight happens, our group gets away with some losses
-The are evil, fight happens, our group stays with some losses
-The group is good, OTHER bad guys raid the town and stuff goes down
-It's perfect, show ends
-The group is good and our group messes it up somehow
-It's good, but somehow they find a new mission to save the world or something and have to leave
-Others that I probably forgot


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

They could advance the story several months to a year and show a prosperous community. One where Rick has finally accepted that he doesn't need to be a monster anymore. Then introduce another character that takes away all that security and sense of safety, putting the Grimes Gang back into fight or flight mode.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> They could advance the story several months to a year and show a prosperous community. One where Rick has finally accepted that he doesn't need to be a monster anymore. Then introduce another character that takes away all that security and sense of safety, putting the Grimes Gang back into fight or flight mode.


Yeah, I could see that. So like

-The group is good, OTHER bad guys raid the town and stuff goes down

But with more time


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> They could advance the story several months to a year and show a prosperous community. One where Rick has finally accepted that he doesn't need to be a monster anymore. Then introduce another character that takes away all that security and sense of safety, putting the Grimes Gang back into fight or flight mode.


And wouldn't that essentially be a repetition of when the gang was at the Prison and Rick decided he just wanted to be a gardener and not fight any longer, until the Governor came and forced his hand?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I had problems with this episode beginning with Maggie and Sasha just bringing Arron into the barn. I would think they'd keep him outside and bring Rick out to him.

Rick being too much of a dick for not enough reason.

There are too many strongly opinionated people in that group for Michonne to be the only one to say anything at all in opposition to Rick.

Ricks speech to Michonne about what did you here outside of Woodbury and Terminus didn't make a lot of sense other than to setup hearing children playing from outside the gate of Aaron's community. First, they know noise attracts walkers, so people would tend to be quiet. Second, I could go stand on the street corner right now and not hear any signs of life other than traffic that wouldn't exist in these places. 

The Ford and Rosita walker kills when they found the vehicles. She went for the knees and he grabbed one by the arm to pull it down. Really? Why would they waste any time and effort to do anything other than go directly for a head shot?

The group was split into two groups so why weren't they using the walkie talkies to keep in contact with each other like they were doing when they reached Noah's town?

How did not one, but two arms get stuck under the hood of the car from the shoulder end?

I have no problem suspending beliefs, but sometimes they just ask for too much suspension and it all comes crashing down.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> The group was split into two groups so why weren't they using the walkie talkies to keep in contact with each other like they were doing when they reached Noah's town?


Rick said the "walkies were out of juice."


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> The Ford and Rosita walker kills when they found the vehicles. She went for the knees and he grabbed one by the arm to pull it down. Really? Why would they waste any time and effort to do anything other than go directly for a head shot?


I got the feeling that Abraham slipped or got dizzy or something and it wasn't meant to do that, why he thanked Rosita



scandia101 said:


> The group was split into two groups so why weren't they using the walkie talkies to keep in contact with each other like they were doing when they reached Noah's town?


Rick said the walkie's were dead, so no go there


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> And wouldn't that essentially be a repetition of when the gang was at the Prison and Rick decided he just wanted to be a gardener and not fight any longer, until the Governor came and forced his hand?


The character I have in mind doesn't much compare to the Governor. But wouldn't anything but ending the series be a repetition of some theme that's already been done before?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> ...Not sure where the show goes to keep things interesting.


Sounds like you read Sepinwall's recap/review...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I wouldn't mind some storyline related to the actual virus.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Aaron (Ross Marquand) sounds like a lot of guys:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

He kind of reminds me of the guy from Lost.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

pmyers said:


> He kind of reminds me of the guy from Lost.


Yea, the way Aaron conversed was a little too Ben Linus for me.

I think Michonne would have taken a good look at the pictures long before being in the car.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MikeMar said:


> I got the feeling that Abraham slipped or got dizzy or something and it wasn't meant to do that, why he thanked Rosita


He did not have his knife raised to go for the head at all. He deliberately went for the arm and he only slipped because the arm pulled off so easily and his momentum kept him moving. He didn't fall, he just took a few extra steps forward and there was no reason for Rosita to hit the walker and knock it down except to give Ford a reason to break the ice with Rosita. I don't think the arm pulling off was anything but a reason to show how easily they can come off and get stuck in a car's grill in a manner that is all but impossible.

The writers tried too hard in this episode and it did more harm than good.



> Rick said the walkie's were dead, so no go there


I guess I missed that twice


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Well there are literally only so many options of what can happen as you are saying
> 
> -The are evil, fight happens, our group gets away with some losses
> -The are evil, fight happens, our group stays with some losses
> ...


There are really limited in what they can do in this show given its premise.
They either have to be on the road trying to get somewhere safe or find a safe place and deal with bad guys that are either at that place or somewhere close. All they are trying to do is survive. They have no other goals or purpose.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It seemed weird to me that after he told them there was someone with the cars, they just were happy that the cars were there and never looked for the guy. Obviously if there was one guy, he was hiding there, and if there were 50 guys, so were they. 

Judith seems awfully chubby for a bunch of people starving. So you aren't going to starve her, but you wouldn't have to feed her that much when everyone else is about to pass out. 

The trouble with these settlements is that someone usually ends up being in charge, and you know what they say about absolute power.....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> It seemed weird to me that after he told them there was someone with the cars, they just were happy that the cars were there and never looked for the guy. Obviously if there was one guy, he was hiding there, and if there were 50 guys, so were they.


Oh yeah. I knew there was something else I meant to comment about previously and forgot. They got to the car and RV and Aaron's partner was nowhere to be found. If Rick was being so cautious, why would he proceed without finding the partner(s)? Seems like maybe there was a scene cut for time. But if there was a scene cut, then why was the reunion between Aaron and Eric at the end such a big deal, if they'd just seen each other a couple hours before?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm struggling to think how the show can come up with something original. Meeting a seemingly nice guy who turns out bad seems like repetition. If the place turns out good then it becomes Farmhouse II.
> 
> Not sure where the show goes to keep things interesting.


Seems like the perfect time for Lost type flashbacks. Probably was a few years ago.

It allows for them to not only get back stories on all the characters, but string along the current situation, so you can get a whole season out of a location, without having to have 44 minutes of screen time every week in that location.

Especially if this new place is tranquil and boring for awhile, what a perfect time to delve into people's back stories up to and following the virus outbreak.

They've done it extremely sparingly over the seasons, I think I can count them on one hand.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smak said:


> Seems like the perfect time for Lost type flashbacks. Probably was a few years ago.
> 
> It allows for them to not only get back stories on all the characters, but string along the current situation, so you can get a whole season out of a location, without having to have 44 minutes of screen time every week in that location.
> 
> ...


Supposedly the TWD spinoff series will be set shortly before the outbreak and will detail what happened during the outbreak rather than just picking up several weeks/months after all hell broke loose.

I haven't yet decided whether TWD doing the same stories would be a good promo for the spinoff series or would be stepping on the other series' toes.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Azlen said:


> There are really limited in what they can do in this show given its premise.
> They either have to be on the road trying to get somewhere safe or find a safe place and deal with bad guys that are either at that place or somewhere close. All they are trying to do is survive. They have no other goals or purpose.


Well that's easily resolved by giving them some other goals and purpose. As someone mentioned above, maybe something to do with finding a cure, or another virus that will kill walkers so people don't have to do it all, or something. I've not read the comics past this point so I don't know what comes next there. One hopes they have some sort of series arc in mind that would result in a conclusion and that they're planning for it by now... even the best TV series get stale after a while...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Supposedly the TWD spinoff series will be set shortly before the outbreak and will detail what happened during the outbreak rather than just picking up several weeks/months after all hell broke loose.
> 
> I haven't yet decided whether TWD doing the same stories would be a good promo for the spinoff series or would be stepping on the other series' toes.


There have been a lot of these post-apocalyptic series in the past 10 years, and it seems like most of them delve very far into the how it happened phase.

TWD seems like one of the only ones that basically left it entirely alone.

If that's true about the spinoff, than I think that's a pretty good idea on how to get there.

So far TWD has been basically all middle. I don't think the series is closer to a conclusion than when it started.

Maybe that's all it's going to be.

Now how the ZA started, now how it ends, just all life during.

-smak-


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Did I not see a scene with a guy hiding behind some giant tractor wheels watching Glens group walk down the street? That never paid off. Did I imagine that?


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

The photos bugged me. Aaron made it sound like they found film and chemicals in a drug store and he had to do old-fashioned film developing. But they have a huge solar array, and hence electricity. So they can recharge batteries in a digital camera or a phone. Take the pictures on that and carry the device around. Batteries will last for months if the device is off most of the time. If you *really* want hard-copy, put the SD card into a stand-alone printer and print from that - no computer or network required. Ink and toner will still be good. Absolutely no need for crappy hand processed film prints.

I guess the writers figured crappy prints looked more post-apocalyptic than Aaron passing his iPhone around. At least Rick would have an excuse for punching him out though. He's more of an Android guy.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ereth said:


> Did I not see a scene with a guy hiding behind some giant tractor wheels watching Glens group walk down the street? That never paid off. Did I imagine that?


Pretty sure that was Aaron's boyfriend/husband. He rolled his ankle by the tractor and the other group rescued him from Walkers (according to his story about how he broke his ankle and Maggie setting it for him) - or now I imagining things?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Supposedly the TWD spinoff series will be set shortly before the outbreak and will detail what happened during the outbreak rather than just picking up several weeks/months after all hell broke loose.


There's a spin off series? Coming soon, or after TWD is over?



Ereth said:


> Did I not see a scene with a guy hiding behind some giant tractor wheels watching Glens group walk down the street? That never paid off. Did I imagine that?


Yeah, I assume that was Eric, but they never looked for him and he didn't come out. Maybe if he knew that Aaron told them another guy was there, he would have shown himself?

They could get into recovery from the Zombie Apocalypse--they will be close to Washington here. Maybe we could begin to set up government and safe zones, etc.

Of course, if they have power and recording devices, they could play a recording of children playing........just saying


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> ...Of course, if they have power and recording devices, they could play a recording of children playing........just saying


Yup...I had the same thought.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> There's a spin off series? Coming soon, or after TWD is over?


It's in development at AMC. Don't think they've announced a premiere date yet, but soon. Definitely before TWD is over. My guess is they intend to run one from October to April and then the other from April to October, so they can keep TWD fans tuning in year round. And "spinoff" isn't really the right word. Supposedly it's going to take place in the same world as TWD, but will take place on the West Coast and will include more backstory about what happened during the outbreak.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Didn't they lose the first car with the license plates in the glove box?

Where did they get the second car that was traveling with the RV afterwards?

I am sure I must have missed something...

Also...if you want to prove you have apple trees, why not bring an apple? Why apple sauce (except if it really is pre-planning to feed the infant)... But the only reason he gave for bringing the apple sauce was to "prove" that they had apple trees... Odd...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Oh yeah. I knew there was something else I meant to comment about previously and forgot. They got to the car and RV and Aaron's partner was nowhere to be found. If Rick was being so cautious, why would he proceed without finding the partner(s)? Seems like maybe there was a scene cut for time. But if there was a scene cut, then why was the reunion between Aaron and Eric at the end such a big deal, if they'd just seen each other a couple hours before?


They were separated in the caravan on rt 23 and when Aaron saw the flare go up he got really nervous...nervous enough to run out into the woods all tied up. Maybe he thought Eric was in trouble? I guess that was the big deal?



BluesFools said:


> If you *really* want hard-copy, put the SD card into a stand-alone printer and print from that - no computer or network required. Ink and toner will still be good. Absolutely no need for crappy hand processed film prints.


Aaron is just a hipster...likes the old school way of taking/developing pictures.

Also, about where the story is going and what could be different. What if Rick and the gang are the bad guys this time around? I mean not really bad, but looked upon poorly and only a handful of them pass the "audition" and are asked to stay?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Did I not see a scene with a guy hiding behind some giant tractor wheels watching Glens group walk down the street? That never paid off. Did I imagine that?


Yeah, I wondered what that was about too. They had to have cut a scene the explained that and how the other half of Rick's people saved him.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MikeekiM said:


> Didn't they lose the first car with the license plates in the glove box?
> 
> Where did they get the second car that was traveling with the RV afterwards?
> 
> I am sure I must have missed something...


You didn't miss anything, but anytime they need a car, they find a car. There are cars all over the place. No need to waste screen time everytime they acquire another one.



> Also...if you want to prove you have apple trees, why not bring an apple? Why apple sauce (except if it really is pre-planning to feed the infant)... But the only reason he gave for bringing the apple sauce was to "prove" that they had apple trees... Odd...


Is it fall? Apples would have to be in season for him to have an apple to show. Making apple sauce is a good way to preserve the apples you can't eat in season.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ereth said:


> Did I not see a scene with a guy hiding behind some giant tractor wheels watching Glens group walk down the street? That never paid off. Did I imagine that?


This episode or a previous episode?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ereth said:


> Did I not see a scene with a guy hiding behind some giant tractor wheels watching Glens group walk down the street? That never paid off. Did I imagine that?


He was there, I think we assume it was Eric, but we don't really know.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Update. It is/was Eric


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> There's a spin off series? Coming soon, or after TWD is over?





DevdogAZ said:


> It's in development at AMC. Don't think they've announced a premiere date yet, but soon. Definitely before TWD is over. My guess is they intend to run one from October to April and then the other from April to October, so they can keep TWD fans tuning in year round. And "spinoff" isn't really the right word. Supposedly it's going to take place in the same world as TWD, but will take place on the West Coast and will include more backstory about what happened during the outbreak.


There was big buzz about this a while back; they were talking about it like it was a done deal. But more recently, it sounds like it may or may not happen. Apparently, there hasn't been any movement on it lately.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Didn't they lose the first car with the license plates in the glove box?
> 
> Where did they get the second car that was traveling with the RV afterwards?
> 
> I am sure I must have missed something...


 They didn't show this but I suspect they just picked it up at the location where Eric & the rest of the gang were waiting for Rick etc. If they're sending out people scouting, presumably they would have "safe houses" around with gear etc. stashed in case of emergency. That explains how they found each other, too: Aaron would know where Eric would wait.



MikeekiM said:


> Also...if you want to prove you have apple trees, why not bring an apple? Why apple sauce (except if it really is pre-planning to feed the infant)... But the only reason he gave for bringing the apple sauce was to "prove" that they had apple trees... Odd...


 Well, the applesauce looked canned (not canned as in store-bought, but canned as in home canning) which means it would stay good for a lot longer than carrying around a regular apple.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rick is the patriarch of the family, he's always right. People are never what seem to be. SO TRUE in real life. Did you see that new guy Aaron (gay guy) go nuts when he saw that flare. He looked almost super human and kicked the car door open and Michonne (bad ***** with the sword) flew back 25 feet and then started running after him. Rick's even more suspicious now that they've...... (edit)>>>Spoiler edit <<<


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Heifer, you've included info from the preview for next week's episode. Please remove it or put it in spoiler tags.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Heifer, you've included info from the preview for next week's episode. Please remove it or put it in spoiler tags.


Makes mine look pretty tame...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There was big buzz about this a while back; they were talking about it like it was a done deal. But more recently, it sounds like it may or may not happen. Apparently, there hasn't been any movement on it lately.


I have heard producers talking about it in interviews like it is a done deal - at the very least - to have a pilot made. Characters have been identified, there may have been a casting notice and more recently a script leaked.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Total conjecture, not based on any knowledge of the comics or anything, but spoilered on the off-chance I'm right...

[ETA - apparently I'm "very warm" on this, so read at your own risk]



Spoiler



I get a strong vibe from Aaron's plea for Rick's team to join them of something going on a la "Seven Samurai". I wonder if it actually isn't all that safe there in Alexandria and they really needed a team of warriors to join in and protect the town from marauding bandits or some other kind of baddie.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Rick said the "walkies were out of juice."


Well, they are... The Walkie Dead.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I have heard producers talking about it in interviews like it is a done deal - at the very least - to have a pilot made. Characters have been identified, there may have been a casting notice and more recently a script leaked.


Recently one of the producers (Kirkman himself, maybe?) said that they're still waiting for a green light...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

So, who actually shot the flare?

Why did Aaron freak out so bad when he saw it?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

TeddS said:


> Total conjecture, not based on any knowledge of the comics or anything, but spoilered on the off-chance I'm right...


 If it's a total guess not based on any knowledge outside the regular episode, then you don't have to spoiler it. That's what we're here for, to discuss stuff like that.

Even if you do end up being right.



spartanstew said:


> So, who actually shot the flare?
> 
> Why did Aaron freak out so bad when he saw it?


 Eric shot it. Both of them had a flare gun in case of emergency. Aaron freaked out because he knew Eric was in trouble and he said "screw this" and took off towards the flare to help Eric. He knew Rick would be cautious and careful and Aaron didn't have time for it.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> You didn't miss anything, but anytime they need a car, they find a car. There are cars all over the place. No need to waste screen time everytime they acquire another one.
> 
> Is it fall? Apples would have to be in season for him to have an apple to show. Making apple sauce is a good way to preserve the apples you can't eat in season.


And to prove you didn't just pick one down the road. And to prove you come from a safe enough place where you can do some canning(sterilization, harvesting, processing)


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Recently one of the producers (Kirkman himself, maybe?) said that they're still waiting for a green light...


It's green. They've already started filming. Somebody over at reddit posted that they were filming in their neighborhood.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Barmat said:


> It's green. They've already started filming. Somebody over at reddit posted that they were filming in their neighborhood.


I'm pretty sure that's just the pilot, not the series...


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

TeddS said:


> Total conjecture, not based on any knowledge of the comics or anything, but spoilered on the off-chance I'm right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u are VERY warm......


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

> TeddS said:
> 
> 
> > Total conjecture, not based on any knowledge of the comics or anything, but spoilered on the off-chance I'm right...
> ...


Now, that should be spoilerized because


Spoiler



it's confirming conjecture and telling everyone what to expect based on your knowledge of the print version.



and thank you for spoiling that


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I think better character names for the gay couple would have been Adam & Yves in the Garden of Eatin'.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

madscientist said:


> If it's a total guess not based on any knowledge outside the regular episode, then you don't have to spoiler it. That's what we're here for, to discuss stuff like that.
> 
> Even if you do end up being right.


Well, it's based on seeing the beginnings of a familiar story pattern. Once you make that connection, much of the rest of the story could fall into place. So I think it best to spolierize and keep it spoilerized.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

As close as they are to DC, I wish that they'd at least be discussing their options of finding someone in the government. If it were me, I'd be driving by the Pentagon, Ft. Myer, White House, etc. to see if anyone's still around.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

If it were me, I'd move far away from all major population centers (Too many walkers) and go to the middle of the everglades. Plenty of fresh water and food there and gators would take care of any walkers.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heifer624 said:


> If it were me, I'd move far away from all major population centers (Too many walkers) and go to the middle of the everglades. Plenty of fresh water and food there and gators would take care of any walkers.


The Everglades has fresh water? I thought it was a swamp. 

Or did you mean fresh as opposed to salt? I guess you could filter and boil any water you needed.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Those swamps and wetlands act as a natural greywater system to clean water.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

heifer624 said:


> If it were me, I'd move far away from all major population centers (Too many walkers) and go to the middle of the everglades. Plenty of fresh water and food there and gators would take care of any walkers.


I'd head as far north as possible. It can be assumed that at some point, zombies would freeze from exposure to the elements and in the upper plains, there's plenty of lakes and rivers to provide fresh water and food as well as plenty of fuel to burn (forests) when the weather turns cold. Just have to figure out shelter (which would need to be figured out everywhere you'd go anyway).


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

heifer624 said:


> Those swamps and wetlands act as a natural greywater system to clean water.


Which is not to say you wouldn't want to boil it first. Still, south Florida would be an excellent place to ride out the zombie apocalypse. Lots of water and two or even three harvests a year from many vegetables. I wouldn't depend on the gators to protect me from walkers, but those gators are pretty good eating and not hard to catch. We also have a large population of wild boar, which are good eating too not to mention lots and lots of large birds.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

john4200 said:


> The Everglades has fresh water? I thought it was a swamp.
> 
> Or did you mean fresh as opposed to salt? I guess you could filter and boil any water you needed.


If you don't own a dictionary, you can use Google; enter "define fresh water" and it will explain to you what that term means.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> If you don't own a dictionary, you can use Google; enter "define fresh water" and it will explain to you what that term means.


You may want to look up the word "ambiguous".


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

There's nothing ambiguous about it. The Everglades are fresh water.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> There's nothing ambiguous about it. The Everglades are fresh water.


Of course it is ambiguous when it is written as two words. Look up the word "fresh".


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Here, let me help you. It's two words on Wikipedia, too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fresh_water



> Fresh water is naturally occurring water on the Earth's surface in ice sheets, ice caps, glaciers, icebergs, bogs, ponds, lakes, rivers and streams, and underground as groundwater in aquifers and underground streams. Fresh water is generally characterized by having low concentrations of dissolved salts and other total dissolved solids. The term specifically excludes seawater and brackish water although it does include mineral-rich waters such as chalybeate springs. The term "sweet water" (from Spanish "agua dulce") has been used to describe fresh water in contrast to salt water.[1] The term fresh water does not have the same meaning as potable water. Much surface fresh water and some ground water are unsuitable for drinking without some form of purification because of the presence of chemical or biological contaminants.


The term you were thinking of is "potable water", or "drinking water" which is not the same as "fresh water".

You are welcome.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

heifer624 said:


> If it were me, I'd move far away from all major population centers (Too many walkers) and go to the middle of the everglades. Plenty of fresh water and food there and gators would take care of any walkers.


I forgot to mention our zombie eating pythons of the everglades


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Phytons are immune to zombie bite disease.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

You can drink everglades water. You just may have the squirts the first few days, no big deal. A few drops of Clorox or hydrogen peroxide in the water cleans it up.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

They are are a little too tough for zombies rotten teeth to chew through and wet/slimy for zombies rotten hands.That's why zombies avoid them.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

heifer624 said:


> You can drink everglades water. You just may have the squirts the first few days, no big deal. A few drops of Clorox or hydrogen peroxide in the water cleans it up.


Pro tip: Put a couple of drops of the Clorox or hydrogen peroxide in the swamp water before you drink it, then you won't have to waste so much of it cleaning up your "squirts"!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anyways...to pick back up on what I posted earlier about what I'd like to see in future story lines....I'd love another CDC type storyline where we actually learn something about what is causing this. This could even turn into our heros looking for information/cure. 

I just hope we don't get another Woodbury/Prison 2.0. with this current storyline.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think they need to find a float plane and head for the glades and get a few of these:


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Well there are literally only so many options of what can happen as you are saying
> 
> -The are evil, fight happens, our group gets away with some losses
> -The are evil, fight happens, our group stays with some losses
> ...


Don't forget, they are supposed to be auditioning. They are not automatically allowed to join the group. So my money is on not all of them being accepted and they then have to decide to break up or leave as a group.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Daroll is screwed....lol


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Daroll is screwed....lol


Why? He's among the strongest in the group and one of the best fighters they have, and, if that's what Aaron, Eric and their "community" need (I'm assuming), he'd be at the top of the list...


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I'd head as far north as possible. It can be assumed that at some point, zombies would freeze from exposure to the elements and in the upper plains, there's plenty of lakes and rivers to provide fresh water and food as well as plenty of fuel to burn (forests) when the weather turns cold. Just have to figure out shelter (which would need to be figured out everywhere you'd go anyway).


I live in Ohio, and it's been covered with snow and hovering from -10 to 15 degrees since mid January. I don't think the ice fishing is too good and there is nothing else around to eat that I see. You're right about fuel and if you don't have to worry about walkers, there would be plenty of houses with wood burners. We even have an artesian well a few miles from here. Food would be a problem, though. Especially if lots of people have the same idea.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Why? He's among the strongest in the group and one of the best fighters they have, and, if that's what Aaron, Eric and their "community" need (I'm assuming), he'd be at the top of the list...


yeah...I don't see Daroll being "judged" going good.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

What's a phyton and who is Darroll?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Did a bunch of posts get deleted?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> What's a phyton and who is Darroll?


Murll's brother.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> What's a phyton and who is Darroll?


I assume one of two things....

It's either the combination of Carol & Daryl

or

It continues the TCF tradition of spelling Daryl in as many was as possible as has happened since the beginning of The Walking Dead threads on TCF


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Darroll is Daryl's other brother. If you've seen one, you've seen the other.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

stellie93 said:


> I live in Ohio, and it's been covered with snow and hovering from -10 to 15 degrees since mid January. I don't think the ice fishing is too good and there is nothing else around to eat that I see. You're right about fuel and if you don't have to worry about walkers, there would be plenty of houses with wood burners. We even have an artesian well a few miles from here. Food would be a problem, though. Especially if lots of people have the same idea.


I was thinking Wisconsin/Minnesota where there is plenty of good ice fishing around as well as deer, bear, and loads of small game. They are just as cold if not colder than Ohio is/has been.

Yes it'd be a VERY difficult lifestyle, but one that I think might be safer than southern climate living where I think more people would tend to congregate which would mean fewer resources available. Either place is going to have climate and weather exposure to deal with - I would think that zombies would be easier to deal with in the colder months.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> ... I would think that zombies would be easier to deal with in the colder months.


Consider a zombie trudging through snowdrifts and slipping on ice and trying to bite you through layers of shirts and sweater and parka. Fuggedaboudit!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Zombies aren't going to be able to layer or seek shelter from the elements. They are going to be exposed to the cold and flesh can (and does) freeze. Whether or not the freezing would do anything to the brain to cause it to burst or just go dormant would be another matter. I'd go with the latter since it appears that any trauma to the brain (and freezing would in fact be a trauma) marks the end of a Walker.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I don't think the promise of zombie-free living would be enough to convince me to move someplace where it freezes.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> I don't think the promise of zombie-free living would be enough to convince me to move someplace where it freezes.


Trust me...you're in a MUCH better location than I am


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Daroll is screwed....lol


Literally or figuratively?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> I don't think the promise of zombie-free living would be enough to convince me to move someplace where it freezes.


LOL....I agree! People walking in cold/snow look like zombies to me!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

And the always popular question

Do you go to an island?

Always depends on which zombies they are, can they swim/walk underwater or not? Even if they can, would they make it past any current?

And what about food on an island, would fish from the coasts be plentiful, or are you screwed if you run out of food?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, just make sure Tom Hanks is on the island first.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

MikeMar said:


> And the always popular question
> 
> Do you go to an island?
> 
> ...


We've seen zombies survive in/under water - I also think that we've seen zombies get washed away by current, haven't we?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> We've seen zombies survive in/under water - I also think that we've seen zombies get washed away by current, haven't we?


In general zombie movies, yes, why I said depending on which zombies these are


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

MikeMar said:


> In general zombie movies, yes, why I said depending on which zombies these are


No I mean in this universe - didn't we see zombies being in a river floating down the river by its current while they were outside Atlanta (or am I mixing movies & shows)?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> No I mean in this universe - didn't we see zombies being in a river floating down the river by its current while they were outside Atlanta (or am I mixing movies & shows)?


OH yeah that could be

So get to Martha's Vineyard to Nantucket 

Or an island is a warmer area


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LOL...I just saw this article today: http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015...chers-find-safest-place-to-hide-from-zombies/


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> LOL...I just saw this article today: http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015...chers-find-safest-place-to-hide-from-zombies/


You would think all things being equal, get away from populated areas, and go to farm land. No people and lots of food


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

pmyers said:


> LOL...I just saw this article today: http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015...chers-find-safest-place-to-hide-from-zombies/


I wish I got to conduct fun statistical studies like that.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> LOL...I just saw this article today: http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015...chers-find-safest-place-to-hide-from-zombies/


Fox News monitors TCF...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> Fox News monitors TCF...


If so, Fox News sucks.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Beryl said:


> If so, Fox News sucks.


And this is news to you?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Beryl said:


> If so, Fox News sucks.


and if it's not, FOX News doesn't suck? How would that be possible?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

We've seen a collection of moving zombie heads in water.

Was it this show where I saw a still moving zombie restrained beneath the surface of a lake near the end of a pier?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

tlc said:


> We've seen a collection of moving zombie heads in water.
> 
> Was it this show where I saw a still moving zombie restrained beneath the surface of a lake near the end of a pier?


Yeah, I think that was near Herschel's farm. Also the zombie in the well was water-logged but "alive"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

And the zombies in the flooded basement of the food bank were moving around fine in the water, even when submerged.

But I don't know if them being able to survive underwater is the same as them being able to get across many miles of open ocean to reach an island. Given their poor motor control and sense of direction, I think the only way zombies (from TWD universe) could get from the mainland to an island would be pure dumb luck - being carried there by the current.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> And the zombies in the flooded basement of the food bank were moving around fine in the water, even when submerged.
> 
> But I don't know if them being able to survive underwater is the same as them being able to get across many miles of open ocean to reach an island. Given their poor motor control and sense of direction, I think the only way zombies (from TWD universe) could get from the mainland to an island would be pure dumb luck - being carried there by the current.


I agree with your assesment.

And based on that...Island security would be very easy to maintain for the rare zombie.

I could see that mountains would also be a great zombie barrier.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I agree with your assesment.
> 
> And based on that...Island security would be very easy to maintain for the rare zombie.
> 
> I could see that mountains would also be a great zombie barrier.


I would think some beach obstacles like those used at Normandy might be effective at stopping them from coming ashore. That is similar to how Morgan was keeping them from getting to his fortress!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> And the zombies in the flooded basement of the food bank were moving around fine in the water, even when submerged.
> 
> But I don't know if them being able to survive underwater is the same as them being able to get across many miles of open ocean to reach an island. Given their poor motor control and sense of direction, I think the only way zombies (from TWD universe) could get from the mainland to an island would be pure dumb luck - being carried there by the current.


Zombies trying to walk across the ocean floor ... excuse me while I LOL ... would be pushed around by current, stumbling on rocks and seaweed and picked apart by fish and sharks and crustaceans. If fish are eating plastic, they wouldn't pass up a delicious and soft rotting corpse!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> Zombies trying to walk across the ocean floor ... excuse me while I LOL ... would be pushed around by current, stumbling on rocks and seaweed and picked apart by fish and sharks and crustaceans. If fish are eating plastic, they wouldn't pass up a delicious and soft rotting corpse!


I agree, but apparently there have been other iterations of zombie lore where that has happened. I'm not a zombie fan and other than this show, Zombieland, and World War Z, I don't think I've seen any other zombie movies/TV.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I agree, but apparently there have been other iterations of zombie lore where that has happened. I'm not a zombie fan and other than this show, Zombieland, and World War Z, I don't think I've seen any other zombie movies/TV.


I think what I was remembering was Land of the Dead VERY minor spoiler



Spoiler



I think Zombies came across a river or something in NYC where they were 100% underwater for a time


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> I think what I was remembering was Land of the Dead VERY minor spoiler * SPOILER *


Yes, in WWZ (the book) the zombies are capable of undersea transit.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

pmyers said:


> LOL....I agree! People walking in cold/snow look like zombies to me!


Skiing, skating/hockey, tobogganing. Snowball fights. Jumping off the roof and not getting hurt. Ice cream. Cold drinks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wprager said:


> Skiing, skating/hockey, tobogganing. Snowball fights. Jumping off the roof and not getting hurt. Ice cream. Cold drinks.


Randy! (from Christmas Story)


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

C'mon, this is The Walking Dead. In this show if our heroes moved to an island, I would expect at some point to see a large horde of walkers emerging from the water. This would, of course, happen at the most inopportune time possible and while everyone had their back turned to the beach.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> C'mon, this is The Walking Dead. In this show if our heroes moved to an island, I would expect at some point to see a large horde of walkers emerging from the water. This would, of course, happen at the most inopportune time possible and while everyone had their back turned to the beach.


And the walkers would emerge from the water silent as ninjas, no splashing, no footsteps, and no growling, despite the fact that every other time we see walkers, they're making a growling noise.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> And the walkers would emerge from the water silent as ninjas, no splashing, no footsteps, and no growling, despite the fact that every other time we see walkers, they're making a growling noise.


Damn....beat me to it!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

tlc said:


> Was it this show where I saw a still moving zombie restrained beneath the surface of a lake near the end of a pier?





jradosh said:


> Yeah, I think that was near Herschel's farm.


No, this was in the Governor's "second lifetime" when he hooked up with the group in trailers, including Martinez, when he was traveling with Tara et. al. He killed Pete, who he thought was too weak to lead the group, and tied him to a rock and tossed him in the lake. We saw a few eerie shots of the walker under the water waving its arms.


----------

